# Favorite original villagers catchphrases?



## RainyCat (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine are: Snoooooof, by Pango, and glitter, by Julian. I like uff da too, by Freya.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2014)

I love Rosie's 'silly' so cute! <3


----------



## Toot (Jul 31, 2014)

Gaston's mon chou. He used to be my favorite in the Gamecube version. Also, mon chou is very fun to say out loud. lol


----------



## Jollian (Jul 31, 2014)

I like how Bam says boosh, it's so cute


----------



## RainyCat (Jul 31, 2014)

Bloop/blurp are cute, I have never had Zucker or Marina though


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2014)

Pudge's "pudgy", Joey's "bleeeeek", and Nibble's "niblet"


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 31, 2014)

I like how Ankha says "me meow"


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

Kabuki's "Meooo-OH!" and Sprinkle's "Frapp?." It's one of the reasons Sprinke is my favorite.


----------



## Matthew (Aug 2, 2014)

It's so adorable how Kiki says "Kitty cat!" I also love Walker. "Wuh"


----------



## Misuzurin (Aug 2, 2014)

Freya's "Uff da". I even say it myself sometimes. It's so cute. Go Norway! Lolly's bonbon is great too. But the uff da is on astronomic levels of cuteness.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 2, 2014)

Francine's karat


----------



## Story (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparro's "like whoa" and Tammy's "ya heard" are two of my personal favorites.

I also like Bill/Drake's quacko and Molly's quackidee.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 2, 2014)

Melba's "toasty" is the greatest thing ever.  i want all my villagers to say it just cuz it's that awesome


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 2, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> Melba's "toasty" is the greatest thing ever.  i want all my villagers to say it just cuz it's that awesome


I had Melba in my town once
I'm pretty sure she moved because she was sick of getting toasters from me =/


----------



## MayorErin (Aug 2, 2014)

I love Fuchsia's "girlfriend". I wish she'd ask for help changing it, I'd totally change it back. But of course, she prefers to follow the wolves with "cha-chomp" and currently "ah-roooo".


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 2, 2014)

The uchis have amusing catchphrases. Hazel's "uni-wow" and Cherry's "what what" are my favorites. I also like Cousteau's, "oui oui".


----------



## Alyx (Aug 3, 2014)

I love the Uchi catchphrases and I also like: "Me meow" (Ankha), "Mimimi" (Felicity) and "Pbthth" (Bob) xD


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 4, 2014)

Hazel's "Uni-wow"
Ruby's "li'l ears"
Bubbles' "hipster"
Teddy's "groof"
Beardo's "Whiskers"


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

Lolly's catchphrase of Bunbun...is the cutest thing ever.
Also, Butch's catchphrase of "ROOOOOOOOOOOOWF" cracks me up.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 4, 2014)

Axel's WHONK is the best thing ever. 
It's like he just blurts out WHONK whenever he finishes a sentence. 
Or he just interrupts him- WHONK!
It's hilarious.

...WHONK!


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 5, 2014)

Beau's "Saltlick"


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 6, 2014)

"Wuh"
-Walker 2014


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 6, 2014)

Felicity mimimi is the cutest <3


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

ive had bruce say stroganof and my favorite by far is ava saying idiot every time she says anything and she turns it into gold when shes like "nice weather we're having idiot"


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 6, 2014)

Zucker's bloop.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 7, 2014)

Punchy's "mrmpht". He's so cute and perfect, I swear. >w<


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 8, 2014)

I changed PomPom's catch phrase to be "quackers" and its so cute c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like Kid Cat's "psst" and Molly's "quackidee." It's so adorable!


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

I really love Fauna's "Dearie" <3


----------



## Hoshiumi (Aug 10, 2014)

Zucker's Bloop
Biskit's Dawg
Flurry's Powderpuff


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

The way Benjamin says "Alrighty" I just find it cute. ^.^


----------



## Mango (Aug 10, 2014)

honk honk )
oh ewe
ya know?
yo yo yo


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

Stuffin and bon bon


----------



## Anya (Aug 11, 2014)

Cube's "d-d-dude".

D-d-dude.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

Anya said:


> Cube's "d-d-dude".
> 
> D-d-dude.



yes


----------



## ringwraith10 (Aug 12, 2014)

Freya's "Uff Da", definitely -- being raised in a Norwegian/Swedish household this is a common phrase for me.

Also, I like Ken's "No Doubt" because that's my favorite band. ;P


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 12, 2014)

Drift's "Brah".
I think It's cute.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 14, 2014)

I like Fangs cha chomp


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 15, 2014)

I like Chief's "Harrumph".
I've had him since the beginning of my town, and I've never changed it.


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)

I like Aurora's 'b-b-baby' I dunno it's cute like she's a penguin so she's from a cold climate and it makes it seem like she's cold or shivering.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Bam's "boosh" is cute.


----------



## katiestown (Aug 15, 2014)

Bunnie's "tee-hee" is the best, she is so cute.


----------



## kelleesi (Aug 15, 2014)

I liked Butch's "*rooooowf!*"

In my old town, I changed Cookie's catchphrase to "snickerdoo" (because snickerdoodle wouldn't fit) and I thought it was the cutest! <3


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

Alfonso's "it's a me"! wow, so cute!


----------



## Dork (Aug 17, 2014)

I like Jacques' "Zut Alors"
It means "darn it" in english eheh
I think it fits him very well c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 17, 2014)

I love how Lopez says "buckaroo". Such an awesome catchphrase


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 18, 2014)

Pthptth~ Bob, 2013.


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

I like Marshal's "sulky" and Lolly's "bonbon"


----------



## Roseology (Aug 20, 2014)

Merry's "mweee"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Melba's "toasty"


----------



## Alvery (Aug 21, 2014)

I really like Diana's no doy  It translates to no duh in English, and I feel that it really suits her :3

No doy.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 21, 2014)

Ruby's Lil' Ears!


----------



## Bellxis (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmm.. o u o


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 21, 2014)

I like Bob's Pffbft (probably spelled wrong). It sounds like a mouth-fart noise.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sucker"

-Octavian <3


----------



## Angira (Aug 21, 2014)

I like Merry's catchphrase the best!!! It's so cute and fits her great! It's "mweeeeee" Whenever I hear Merry say that I always think of the :3 fave, hehe. Its so cute though, especially her voice!!!!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ruby's catchphrase is  "L'il ears". I think it's adorable! <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

"Shortcake" is what Merengue says. It's adorable!


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 21, 2014)

"Tenderfoot", by Elmer... That is the most adorable catch phrase ever


----------



## Muffie (Aug 22, 2014)

Hazel's "uni-wow!"

'nuff said


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 22, 2014)

I like Rosie with silly, but that's about it. I've picked out custom catchphrases for everyone else.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Ladybro.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 23, 2014)

Oui Oui?


----------

